# Adrian flux!



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Just like to say Adrian flux have been extremely helpful with me today for insuring my 32GTR. Got me a very competitive quote for my age (only 21!) + all mods declared.

If anyone is looking I would have a bash with them ***128077;***127996;


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Out of interest, who is the underwriter ?

Cheers
Darren 

Just got 2 years NCB and my renewal has gone up


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Crick said:


> Out of interest, who is the underwriter ?
> 
> Cheers
> Darren
> ...


Equity red star, or ers for short.. I've never heard of them to be honest..

But fully comp with all my mods declared + no NCB on the car either (as its on my other) and a few other bits and bobs for just over £1000.. I was pretty impressed for my age.

The guy on the phone was really nice too. Genuinely interested about the car and mods it had on it.. Phoned up a few other places and they just didn't seem bothered.


----------

